# everyone says don't rototill, but...



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

They also say get rid of the rocks, roots, etc. So how do you do that without tilling? Will a power rake from home depot rentals be enough? Some areas of the yard are just soft florida sand with clumps of dead weeds, bahia grass, etc. other areas areas have those dead weeds/grass and sand, but under that is a layer of red lava rock and under that is a layer of broken down weed barrier (with roots growing right through it) then under that is another layer of different landscaping rock. I did see that one of the tillers they rent has a "weeding" setting, that only goes 2-3 inches deep. Would renting that, and using it on that setting, be a good idea to try to dig up those rocks? Dig them up by hand? Leave them there and figure that if the weeds grew on them the grass can too?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Harley rake


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> Harley rake


The only thing close that I saw available for rent was more of a dethatcher, although they call it a power rake. https://www.homedepot.com/tool-truck-rental/Power-Rake/TR-20HD/

Would that work for what I need to do?


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> Harley rake


In my opinion mind you, your $ are far better spent locating a service in your immediate area with a Harley rake and spend the coin on doing it right. I'd rather due that than rent a machine, put in the time and effort and not end up the desired results after your sweat equity. You appear to be in Orlando, check out the services section of Craigstlist and get a few bids, they're free.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Agree w above. No way a dethatcher is gonna work.

This job needs a mini stand up track loader, to remove some rocks and material, then a few yards of sand and leveling rake. The Harley rake is bad ***. I will definitely have that done before sodding our new build.

https://www.bobcat.com/loaders/mini-track-loaders/features

.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm in Orlando also, when I need something like that I use sunbelt rental. https://www.sunbeltrentals.com/equipment/detail/1351/0490036/indingoin-harley-power-rake-landscape/


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

The area with the rocks is only about 100 square feet, total. There is one area near the front of the house, that used to be a flower bed or something, and another area where they had a tree and put rock around it. I'm not sure that renting or hiring a skid steer, etc wouldn't be overkill. And wouldn't that stir things up just as much as tilling?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ktgrok said:


> The area with the rocks is only about 100 square feet, total. There is one area near the front of the house, that used to be a flower bed or something, and another area where they had a tree and put rock around it. I'm not sure that renting or hiring a skid steer, etc wouldn't be overkill. And wouldn't that stir things up just as much as tilling?


If it's only 100 sq/ft, I would dig that up by hand with a pick axe or something similar, try to work early in the morning or late in the evening when it's cooler, it shouldn't take too long to get it all up. Do you have a way of disposing of the rock? After that, I would go nuts with that Classen you linked to in the other post to get the top 2 or so inches loose and then use a landscape rake or a drag to get everything smooth and graded.

Are you just trying to redo the 100 sq/ft area or the whole lawn?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I would build a soil sifter, dig it up by hand, throw the shovelful of rock and soil onto the screen, shake it and dump the gravel and rocks, sifting the soil into a wheelbarrow, and dumping the gravel into a pile to use it later for drainage, or whatever....

Here's a "city boy" gardener dude, who made one for his garden. I think this guy must have lost his man card.... :lol:

I used one to sift compost to get rid of debris before spreading it on my lawn and to mulch my trees and flowerbeds.

Works really well, do a little at a time as you need to or have time to, and knock it out. Separate soil from gravel, BOOM!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpw0dGPH4no


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Thanks, okay, I'll just dig it up. I've built up some muscles over the past two weeks, shouldn't be too terrible. (and I lost 5 pounds! Who needs a gym membership when there is lawn work!)

The soil sifter is a great idea, I wonder how tight I want the screen? I have extra screen from my patio I could use if that isn't too small/tight?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I would buy a pick ax at Lowe's or Home Depot, or Ace Hardware, or Tractor Supply. Site One has nice ones but pricey....

Here's another interesting sifter design by another shade tree engineer. I laughed when his rolling sifter almost rolled away!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioXGL-5hhT0


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Pick axes:

https://www.homedepot.com/b/Outdoors-Garden-Center-Garden-Tools-Striking-Tools-Pickaxes-Mattocks/N-5yc1vZc5r3


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Use hardware cloth. Stands up to the abuse and is fairly inexpensive. It is what I used and it worked perfectly.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-1-4-in-x-2-ft-x-5-ft-23-Gauge-Galvanized-Steel-Hardware-Cloth-308231EB/205960850


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I MIGHT have hardware cloth in the garage somewhere, actually. I remember buying some, don't remember why, I'll check or pick up some. I also have several of these mesh baskets from Ikea, maybe I can have the kids use those, lol. Or I saw people even using plastic milk crates, again maybe kids could help.
https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10218517/?gclid=Cj0KCQjwxMjnBRCtARIsAGwWnBPvaA6hCfhOOka4BKSKWo6My70e5n6sjBrBomkIio7ccownyMHsNaQaAhSDEALw_wcB


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Anyone know if that power rake I linked to at home depot would fit in the back of a van, with the seats folded down? Or how hard it would be to get out of the van when i got home? Trying to figure out if I NEED my husband to be home the day I get it.


----------

